# LGD puppy pics



## Roll farms (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, I know it's insanely early to be thinking about Christmas, but I like to take the annual Roll Farms Christmas card picture while it's still warm enough to be "fun" instead of being so cold I can't take the pics because my fingers don't work....
This is Gus, our "keeper" Pyr x Anatolian (Looks like a pure Anatolian, short coat and all...yay!)





This is his woolier sister, "fat girl"....she's so cute I wanted to keep her....but didn't.




This was "Brat"...pic makes that name self explanatory...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2009)

Waaayyyy tooo cute!


----------



## lilhill (Oct 8, 2009)

Those would make great Christmas cards!  Adorable!


----------



## ducks4you (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the 2nd pic best, but I think you'll probably go with the 3rd--who can RESIST a puppy with a "ball"?!?!?


----------



## meme (Sep 21, 2010)

HE IS SOOOOOO CUTE.I just got a cut kitty, his name is casper



                                        good luck


----------

